# Westie or Cairn?



## highwyre237 (Jan 3, 2009)

Me and my girlfriend are looking for our first dog, and are trying to figure out what we should get. This would be my first dog, but she's grown up around them (her parents are Siberian Husky breeders, and her aunt in a groomer/trainer). So we shouldn't have much of a problem training, or at least we have a good understanding of what we need to do. Anyway, we live in a city in an apartment, and we have a pure bread Himalayan 2 year old male cat.

So I was wondering, what are some concerns i should have with both westies and cairns when it comes to cats, does either fair better, would gender matter? We plan on getting either from a breeder, and will introduce them as a puppy to the himalayan to hopefully establish dominance. 

Any advice, or articles would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Terriers in general tend to be a little fiesty, but I don't see why you couldn't train either type to get along with your kitty. I don't think gender would matter either. 
I love cairns personally, but both can be really great with the proper exercise and training. Good luck, and please research your breeder carefully.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a 2 female Cairns that I adore..they are fiesty and that is one of the things I love about them. They are loveable little lap warmers but ready to go at a moments notice.

I have a cat too and they get along fantastic. They play together everyday.

http://www.cairnterrier.org/

there is a good place to start! Good luck!


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

digits mama said:


> I have a 2 female Cairns that I adore..they are fiesty and that is one of the things I love about them. They are loveable little lap warmers but ready to go at a moments notice.
> 
> I have a cat too and they get along fantastic. They play together everyday.
> 
> ...


I have trained 4 Cairns that definitely were on the feisty side but but took their training well, I like feisty types anyway.


----------



## highwyre237 (Jan 3, 2009)

All of these responses made me smile . Thanks. I just cant wait to get a little Westie or Cairn. I decided on a terrier because I just love their personality but my girlfriends aunt is trying to talk us into getting a shihtzu because she feels it may be a bit better with leo (I know this is a dog site, but i love this cat more then anything, and I'm not a cat guy at all)









Its great to hear that people have had success in living with Cairns and cats. Its still up in the air, and we're considering other breeds aswell, but these are my first choices. (We're also thinking about a shiba inu or a klee kia, but most likely not.)

There seem to be a few Cairn breeders around us so we'll do some research and find someone we're comfortable with


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

The cat may have some stressful days with the puppy shenanigans, but terriers can learn to get along with cats if they are raised with them from puppies. That cat looks like he could use some exercise. Heh.


----------



## highwyre237 (Jan 3, 2009)

ha, nah He's actually healthy weight, just under 8lbs, just a big poof ball.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Heres a few pictures of the girls. Lilly the cat is as angry as the picture looks..But she does love the fuzzbutts. And they play together nicely.

Good Luck with whatever you decide and remember to post pics when you do get him or her!


----------



## Tolak (Sep 11, 2008)

My old Cairn got along great with the neighbor's cat. This is a half feral cat that most people can't get near. They would hang out in the yard, a little slap & chase, a little nap.

The poor cat was rather lost when he passed, and really doesn't pay much mind to my two Aussies.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I was under the impression that Westies are just white Cairns, because white is a fault in show Cairns, so the white dog lovers made their own breed  . So go with whatever color you like, the personality should be very similar. I've known terriers that did well with cats, it just takes training.


----------



## Westhighlander (Sep 28, 2007)

Willowy said:


> I was under the impression that Westies are just white Cairns, because white is a fault in show Cairns, so the white dog lovers made their own breed  . So go with whatever color you like, the personality should be very similar. I've known terriers that did well with cats, it just takes training.


They are similar but not exactly the same. http://www.westieclubamerica.com/breed/history.html

Basically a guy shot his reddish color dog while hunting and never wanted to do it again so he bred only white ones.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

The word "terrier" is an anglicization of the ancient gaelic word for "fun". Actually, I just made that up. But it should be true.

I have a real soft spot for Westies because of a little dog that I never owned. I was walking past a mall petshop window (nearly 30 years ago) and a Westie pup caught my eye. He was putting on the most extraordinary show I'd seen before or since. It was a mall pet store, and they wanted like 3X the going price for a quality WWT pup, so I didn't buy him. I sure wanted to though. Very engaging little dogs.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I personally love Cairn Terriers...that have a unique personality, along with a lovely appearance. If I ever get a terrier it would be a Cairn, or a Soft Coat Wheaton.


----------

